# Changing size of photos



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

I have taken some photos on my iPad and am not able to email them as they are too big. I don 't know how to reduce the size on the iPad nor do I know how to transfer them to my PC.any help gratefully received
Nita


----------



## weirdtoys (Feb 3, 2015)

What PC do you have a Mac or Windows?


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

My PC has Windows 7
'


----------



## weirdtoys (Feb 3, 2015)

ok, this will help you transfer from ipad to Windows, 
http://www.wikihow.com/Transfer-Photos-from-an-iPad-to-a-Computer


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

Nita said:


> I have taken some photos on my iPad and am not able to email them as they are too big. I don 't know how to reduce the size on the iPad nor do I know how to transfer them to my PC.any help gratefully received
> Nita


simple resize reduces photos to a required size, see link for more info:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/simple-resize/id327776379?mt=8

there is also the online photo resize site and doesnt require installing an app.
http://picresize.com/


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

Thank you weird toys and bob for your replies I have opted for the pic resize at present but will probably work on the transfer at some future date when I have a bit more time..thank you for taking the trouble to give such detailed instructions.Have now managed to send the photos of 3 fox Cubs and their mother running around in my garden this morning to my kids


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

your welcome
glad it helped


----------

